# 18 month Sleep Regression?



## abbymelody (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Have any of you gone through the 18 month sleep regression? I was googling this in the morning and found that its somewhat common. If you've expereinced it, how long did it last for you? Did you do anything different to get through it? I think Im going through it now with my 19 month year old. Its driving me a little insane. Shes up a few times a night and is also waking up earlier then she normally does. Her naps are terrible as well.

Let me know what has worked for you. Thanks!


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi AbbyMelody,

With sleep changes, I usually first go to food. Because I've found when food and appetite changes, that usually changes sleep. After that, I think routine (in what I did in terms of talking, touch, music, etc.) for falling asleep and falling back asleep helped.

Sending good, peaceful sleep wishes your way!


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm...I forgot about this. Wonder if it's what we are going through. DS is waking constantly but also having a hard time nursing back to sleep. It's like he WANTS to but can't. I didn't think about the 18 month sleep regression until I saw this post. Arg!


----------

